# Crappie from this morning



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's a nice 14" crappie caught this morning trolling crankbaits


----------



## snow123geese

Nice one. Good job


----------



## Fallguy

Nice fish. Where did you catch it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Fallguy said:


> Nice fish. Where did you catch it?


I think in the water!


----------



## Fallguy

hunt4P&Y said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish. Where did you catch it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the water!
Click to expand...

You must go to NDSU. oke: :wink:


----------



## Maverick

Nice fish Green!!

Good to see you guys made it up to Lake Pembina.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We caught it on the pipe


----------

